# POW - Protean Energy



## yogi-in-oz (21 December 2006)

Hi folks,

SHE ..... lists today and may have an initial spike to keep
the stags happy, but the rest of December 2006 may bring
quite negative sentiment to this IPO. 

Looking ahead:

       21122006 ..... launch should be positive

       27122006 ..... negative spotlight on SHE

       02012007 ..... significant negative news expected

       08012007 ..... significant and positive ... finances???

  19-22012007 ..... positive news expected here.

       29012007 ..... positive spotlight on SHE, but share 
       price response may be muted by a conflicting cycle.

  01-04022007 ..... difficult cycle ..... finances???

       06022007 ..... difficult news expected.

  23-26022007 ..... 2 strongly, negative cycles here, may
                             be finance-related ???

       05032007 ..... short, aggressive rally ... ???

  22-27032007 ..... 3 difficult cycles here, should focus
                            a negative spotlight on SHE.

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 December 2006)

*Re: SHE ..... Stonehenge Metals*

Seen these timeframe predictions around Just wondewring how you can develope a timeframe like this with specific dates relating to positive and negative news etc.

I mean how do you know when they will make an announment and predict cycles etc?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 December 2006)

*Re: SHE ..... Stonehenge Metals*



Hi KK,

Natural time cycles can be tracked for many members
of the animal and plant kingdoms ..... human sentiment
is no different, including sentiment in trading the markets.

For further information, just google "Gann" and
"Sepharial" ..... 

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## richmond (23 January 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

NICE jump on news today for SHE

About Stonehenge Metals Limited
Stonehenge Metals Limited is an exploration company recently formed to explore a portfolio of highly prospective tin, nickel and zinc exploration projects in North West Tasmania. The projects are located within areas of historic mining activity and known mineralization in a province that has
produced world class tin deposits at Mt Bischoff and Renison Bell and nickel at Avebury.

Granville East Project: The high grade (currently averaging 2.5% tin) Granville East tin mineralisation appears to have an average width of about 25 metres and the strike is at least 80 metres in length and is open at depth with a 200nT magnetic anomaly footprint. High grade tin mineralisation within the pit
has to date been shown to extend down dip at least 35 metres. The Granville East tin deposit appears to be a strata-bound, carbonate replacement deposit (skarn). Sampling has established the presence of some very high grade zones of ore and recent mining has confirmed the open pit to be a source of ore of good grade and character. Early tin production from stockpiles, waste dumps, some pit ore and reprocessing of tailings is planned to proceed, in tandem, with the current resource drilling.

Central Big H Project: Mineralisation at the Central Big 'H' tin prospect appears to be similar to Granville East's. Its magnetic anomaly size and strength (200nT) indicates that it may be a smaller, lower-grade (+1%) analogue of the Granville East tin skarn. Stonehenge Metals will conduct an initial, two to four hole, reconnaissance drilling program over the prospect to test this possibility.

Federation Project: The Federation licence covers a number of tin bearing lodes in an area known as the South Heemskirk Tinfield. The country rock underlying this tenement is a part of the Heemskirk granite which is a multiphase intrusion with the tin mineralization being related to the latest phase. The major Tin prospects are Sweeny's, Federation and an untested magnetic anomaly West of Sweeny's.

Stonehenge Project: The Company believes that the Stonehenge Exploration licence, which is adjacent to Allegiance Mining NL's Avebury nickel deposit, has potential to host significant nickel deposits. The large aeromagnetic anomaly that is a major exploration target on EL17/2003 has not
been tested by drilling and could be related to significant nickel mineralisation. The drilling of this magnetic anomaly will be a priority and the magnetic data covering this tenement will be reviewed to identify all magnetic targets.


----------



## michael_selway (23 January 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

its all about tin!

thx

MS


----------



## richmond (29 January 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Me again. Just for your information, a contact at Channel 9 in Melbourne tells me those sterling journalists at A Current Affair are going to do a story on the brothers who owned the tin mine that Stonehenge bought out and give some information on their rags to riches story. They are two of the biggest shareholders and absolute ripper blokes who know Tassie mining back to front.

ACA is aiming to shoot the story in the next fortnight. If you can look past the miracle diets and dodgy salesmen story, might be interesting to some. At the very least it will be good publicity, and will make some mention of their hopes for SHE to be at least $1 by the end of the year, and a claim that their patch of dirt will end up being the biggest tin mine in Oz.

I will let you all know when it will be on.

Cheers
r


----------



## drmb (2 February 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

The one that got away from me   I had put in for the ipo but was most surprised to get cheque back oversubscribed, should have seen the message. First day went to 25c, now has doubled and tripled in less than 2 months. I think I got fooled by thinking it was Zn but its all about TIN! May get in if it corrects a little, my opinion only and dyor


----------



## windwalker (8 February 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Hi Richmond,
Like these Tassie stories, bought in and watching.
Cheers


----------



## richmond (9 April 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

hello again - very overdue, but I'm told ACA will shoot that story later this week - should be on air Friday or Monday...


----------



## richmond (13 April 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Hi there

The story has been shot, producer will put it together today, will be on air on Monday or Tuesday next week

Cheers
r


----------



## richmond (16 April 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

I'm told that the SHE story will be on A Current Affair tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PureCoco (16 April 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Yes it was on tonight.  Really nice guys cut their own road and tunnel to get to the other side of the land which is full of "brown gold".  Held up a fairly large piece of, what they called zinc.


----------



## michael_selway (16 April 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*



richmond said:


> I'm told that the SHE story will be on A Current Affair tonight!!!!!!!!!!!




Hi do u own any SHE and also what do u think of MLX?

thx

MS


----------



## Stimpy (22 May 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Announcement out this morning says that Stonehenge are about to start a detailed nickel aeromagnetic survey.

With all the fuss about tin and zinc most don't know that Stonehenge is sitting on potentially sizeable nickel deposits. The Allegiance Avebury mine is just next door and reports 4Mt at 1.5% Ni so there's Ni in them thar hills!

And with Ni showing no signs of slowing down, this could really put the fire in this little guy's market cap.

To top it off they have $1M of tin in their stockpile and good prospects for early cash flow from their tin operations.

IMHO they are ripe for rerating but DYOR because, after all, I'm an eediot!


----------



## Pat (18 July 2007)

*SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Stonehenge Metals is based in West Tasmania, and has some interesting projects.

Granville East
Tin project with average grades of 2.5%, open pit 25m wide x 80m long x 35m deep, Pit is currently being dewatered for further drilling.
SHE also own a Tin processing plant here which is undergoing trials, they have a stockpile said to last til 2008.

Central Big ‘H’
Similar prospect to Granville East, lower grades +1% Tin

North Heemskirk
Alluvial tin prospect, not much info out there on this.

Stonehenge – Nickel
Nickel Prospect adjacent to AGM. No drilling so far.

Sunshine
This is a zinc project with grades up to 25.5%. Drilling has re-commenced in June, with these results the company hope to release a JORC compliant estimate. Could be good. is similar to JML if they can prove up a similar size resource.

Shares on issue-  48 650 000
Options- 6 125 000
Total-  54 775 000 @ $0.425 = $23 million Market Cap.

If I have anything wrong please correct me. This is my first real thread.


----------



## Pat (18 July 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*



Pat said:


> Stonehenge Metals is based in West Tasmania, and has some interesting projects.
> 
> Granville East
> Tin project with average grades of 2.5%, open pit 25m wide x 80m long x 35m deep, Pit is currently being dewatered for further drilling.
> ...



I did a search for this and couldn't find the thread, maybe I need my eyes checked  Anyway thanks.


----------



## Kylastar (15 October 2007)

*SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

SHE has been put on a Trading Halt pending announcement. I'm fairly new to trading! Should I be worried or excited


----------



## warlock (15 October 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

See what the s/p did today before the trading halt.

It isn't bad news!............................................................................


----------



## Pat (15 October 2007)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*



Kylastar said:


> SHE has been put on a Trading Halt pending announcement. I'm fairly new to trading! Should I be worried or excited



I've been watching SHE for a little while now but not holding... wish I was  Can't win em all... but maybe the stock tipping comp?


----------



## noirua (27 February 2008)

*SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Stonehenge Metals are based in Perth and are exploring for tin, nickel and base metals in Tasmania:  http://www.stonehengemetals.com.au

A report through boardroom radio from MD, Mr Todd Hibberd, "Resourceful event nickel day" and Nickel Conference 2008.
http://www.brr.com.au/event/41511


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

MC - 
SP - 
Shares - 424m
Options - 
Cash - 
Top 20 SH - 45%

*Directors*
•Warren Staude – Chairman
•Richard Henning – Managing Director
•Bevan Tarratt – Non Executive Director
•Bob Cleary – Non Executive Director

*DAEJON URANIUM AND VANADIUM PROJECT UPDATE ON TENEMENT STATUS*
o Stonehenge continues to increase its land holding area across the Daejon Project.
o Three new Mining Exploration Right applications for uranium, vanadium and molybdenum were submitted for approval in June 2012.
o Four new Mining Exploration Right applications for vanadium and molybdenum were submitted in April 2012, which overlap existing granted uranium Mining Right licenses held by Stonehenge.
o Fifteen new Exploration Permits have been granted across the Daejon Project Area since March 2012.

*Daejon Project*
•Daejon Project largest known uranium resource in South Korea
•65 Mlbs contained uranium (Inferred Resource) with significant upside exploration target 17-39Mlbs U3O8 at Yokwang
•Daejon: focus of current work
•25-year mining rights
•Opportunity to provide Korea with 25% of Uranium requirement annually
•JORC inferred - 92Mt @ 320ppm U3O8 for 65Mlbs U3O8

*Yokwang*
•Yokwang offers significant exploration upside
•Yokwang has a current exploration target1 of 17-39Mlbs U3O8
•Additional resource upside along strike
•Exploration tenements extended to secure area
•Mine modelling indicates 12 years of open cut ore at strip ratio of 2.5:1
•Drilling targets identified

Daejon Project: Vanadium target
70-90Mt @ 250-300ppm V2O5 for 385-695Mlbs V2O5


----------



## pixel (1 May 2015)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

It seems they've had a rather chequered history over time: 
Base metals, uranium, Tasmania, Korea, ...

Now they try wane energy, teaming up with KORID in California.
The Market seems to see it as a breakthrough. 

Can the bounce off Fib .618 support bring it back up past 5c?


----------



## pixel (20 May 2015)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

Resistance at 4.7 seems to hold after all and I might have been better off selling into the pullback towards 5c. Let's wait till tomorrow morning and see in which direction the overlap might occur.


----------



## pixel (25 May 2015)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

After a few swing trades, I decided to hold on to my latest full position in anticipation of 4.7 turning support with new resistance - about to be broken - at 5.2c.




Current resistance = 5.2c
Fibonacci target (Phi) = 8.2c
Trailing Stop = 4.6c as that would violate the assumption "support = 4.7"

Fundamentally, I am impressed by their advances into wave energy conversion. Early stages yet, but economically, it seems to compare favourably to CWE's concept.


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 August 2015)

*Re: SHE - Stonehenge Metals*

clean energy ...



			
				tradingfloorchat.com/room/5-stock-chat said:
			
		

> Joules MM1
> 2015-Aug-25 10:31:03
> bought some AJX at 84's and SHE at .034's yesterday ...a tad too early




video wave testing 

https://vimeo.com/lushdigital/review/136588591/d6a70783aa

https://content.markitcdn.com/resea...CTEYySkwiLCJmaWQiOm51bGwsImR0IjpudWxsfQ==.pdf


----------



## System (21 January 2016)

*Re: POW - Protean Wave Energy*

On January 21st, 2016, Stonehenge Metals Limited (SHE) changed its name and ASX code to Protean Wave Energy Limited (POW).


----------



## System (28 November 2016)

On November 28th, 2016, Protean Wave Energy Limited changed its name to Protean Energy Limited.


----------



## greggles (15 January 2018)

Protean Energy has been seeing a bit of an uptick recently. Some good news came through last week concerning POW's Daejon vanadium project in South Korea. The company is confident that a 2012 JORC Code compliant vanadium mineral resource will be achievable through the upcoming non-destructive assaying programme of core, from the Daejon project area, held by the Korean Institute of Geoscience and Minerals (KIGAM).

The resource update, which is expected during Q2 2018, is expected to increase the vanadium metal at the project.

Protean Energy's share price rose from 2.3c to 3.4c today, a 41.67% increase.


----------



## greggles (12 February 2018)

POW out of the gate strongly this morning, but nothing has been announced to the market. Up 21.88% so far today to 3.9c on high volume of more than 26,000,000 shares.

I guess there will either be an announcement or an ASX speeding ticket this afternoon.


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 February 2018)

more vanadium ?


----------



## greggles (12 February 2018)

Joules MM1 said:


> more vanadium ?



As I predicted, the ASX speeding ticket arrived. As expected, the company said that they are not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced which could account for the recent trading. However, the company also said:



> The Company notes the following:
> 
> a. On 30 January 2018 the Company advised of the commencement of a pXRF program to assay KIGAM core. The Company is utilising non-destructive assay testing with the aim to update the current vanadium and uranium JORC-code compliant resources over the entire Daejon Project strike area. Completion of the pXRF program is anticipated to complete during Q2 of 2018; and
> 
> b. The price of Ferro Vanadium, a universal hardener, strengthener and anti-corrosive additive for steels, is at 52-week highs which has translated into positive market sentiment towards vanadium and vanadium explorers as a whole.




Personally, I don't buy the company's explanation. There is simply too much volume being traded today. When I posted less than three hours ago it was around 26,000,000 shares. Now it's almost 37,000,000 shares.

Something is going on. Either someone is buying in big time, or price sensitive information has leaked out. Whatever it is, we will know soon enough.


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 February 2018)

greggles said:


> POW out of the gate strongly this morning, but nothing has been announced to the market. Up 21.88% so far today to 3.9c on high volume of more than 26,000,000 shares.
> 
> I guess there will either be an announcement or an ASX speeding ticket this afternoon.





Element _Vanadium_ (V), Group 5, _Atomic_ Number 23, d-block, Mass 50.942.


----------



## greggles (16 February 2018)

POW is certainly holding up well since my post on Monday. Plenty of interest in this one.


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 June 2018)

watched this on the weekend....thought was; hey if this battery works out...ok, ramp done
https://www.netflix.com/au/title/80135587


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 March 2019)

*bid 0.018* *offer 0.019* *
high 0.021* low *0.014* 
vol 11,279,571 98 199,463 
prev 0.014 0.013 

no news i can see thus far, so the rip is endogenous, prob a leaky boat

bought at .018's

a company that owns it's product source for making its own product


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 March 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> Element _Vanadium_ (V), Group 5, _Atomic_ Number 23, d-block, Mass 50.942.
> 
> View attachment 86297





we've been down this road before, my friend.....

after the weekend gurus's have been at the avocado crowd we'll see how much this is going to run


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 March 2019)

waited to get on this, got on a fake low and sucked a kumera,  trapped in a hustled auction

do not try this at home kiddies....guessing there wont be any gurus spruiking the avocado crowd afteral

the question now is how to get out at best loss ?


----------



## Ann (23 March 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> waited to get on this, got on a fake low and sucked a kumera,  trapped in a hustled auction
> 
> do not try this at home kiddies....guessing there wont be any gurus spruiking the avocado crowd afteral
> 
> the question now is how to get out at best loss ?




You never know Joules, .014 may be seen as a tested level from which to rise. The aviontoast mob may see the big volume and the high of .021 and think it is a buy-in as opposed to a dive-out as witnessed by Twiggs Money Flow. It may rise a bit trying to achieve those highs of Friday.
You were given a hint though on your chart if you look at the daily Twiggs Money Flow, it had already turned down. I only ever trust the weekly Twiggs Money Flow on the weekend with my poached eggs, goats cheese and avi, no toast! 

Good luck with the save, you may be OK if the punters tell themselves a bedtime story, plus there was no negative announcement other than a speeding ticket reply. 

The daily Twiggs Money Flow is telling the horrible story in full today...






Note I am trying really hard not to make any POW jokes!


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 March 2019)

Ann said:


> You never know Joules, .014 may be seen as a tested level from which to rise. The aviontoast mob may see the big volume and the high of .021 and think it is a buy-in as opposed to a dive-out as witnessed by Twiggs Money Flow. It may rise a bit trying to achieve those highs of Friday.
> You were given a hint though on your chart if you look at the daily Twiggs Money Flow, it had already turned down. I only ever trust the weekly Twiggs Money Flow on the weekend with my poached eggs, goats cheese and avi, no toast!
> 
> Good luck with the save, you may be OK if the punters tell themselves a bedtime story, plus there was no negative announcement other than a speeding ticket reply.
> ...




fave speaker Colin Powell
fave sport powder-snowboarding
fave batman/catwoman speak-bubble kapow ......you were going there...right

i got caught in my own 'this company has all the right ingredients to be a longterm investment' shtick while confusing it with a short term money spin

under the axiom of 'the previous trade is not connected to the current trade' i should have taken more time to get  confirmation as there was no news and typically before major index swings there are a few penny stocks that get ripped ....a decent make on one stock and decent whack on the next stock ...on the upside my index shorts looking good for a few more tiks

if the stock can salvage a cupla cents in the midst of major indexes sells and add more transactions at the bid than the offer, i'll take that as a good sign, but clearly, the stock was rifled, which doesnt change the outlook from a longerterm perspective, imho, it just changes how friggen long it'll play out !!

edit: i shouldnt powt ?


----------



## Ann (24 March 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> i got caught in my own 'this company has all the right ingredients to be a longterm investment' shtick while confusing it with a short term money spin




I hear what you are saying Joules, it is why I avoid as much FA as I can, it is the stories one tells oneself as to why it is going to be a great stock which can make you a Prisoner Of Wonderland!  
I am trying to train myself off the stories and on to a strict discipline of TA assessment of indicators, MAs and indices. The story why it will be great, I shall leave for others!


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2021)

Ann said:


> Note I am trying really hard not to make any POW jokes!



POW WOW


----------



## greggles (27 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> POW WOW
> 
> View attachment 118343
> 
> View attachment 118344









SOK! THWACK! & BANG! too.






2c cracked. Visible uptrend.


----------

